# Correct Way To Ride Fakie/Switch



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

"No Correct Way"

But I'd lean more to the first way anyway. Learn switch like you learnt when you first began. It's back to basics. 
Using the back foot as a rudder isnt proper when riding normally, why should it be right switch? 
But like I said. There is no correct way. Learn whichever way you want


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I would go with route number 1. while learning to ride switch I first do the turn regular to try and feel everything I was doing with my legs and feet, then I would spin around and try and do it with the oposite legs. It takes a while to get the hang of it but it slowly comes over time. I have gotten pretty comfortable with carving switch now going with that first option.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. This really helps. I used to be quite confused and toyed with all this extra weight on my backfoot but maybe I will give it a miss now and go with what you guys suggested. I ride duck +15/-15 already as I have been trying to do some tricks, but as you know,if you cant ride fakie, this is going to be stunted in growth. One other question is I ride an "almost twin board", the tip is 1 inch longer than the tail. Does this have any effect on the board's movements when going fakie?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I keep reading all these posts about "putting my weight on my foot". The most effeciant way is to keep your weight centered. Use pressure and flexing/extending the front foot to turn. You shouldn't be loading your weight onto one foot unless you're in some deep pow.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> You are correct to be sure, but I have found that with new riders, the leaning back thing is so prominent that you almost need to tell them to do this just to get them even close to being centered. When an intermediate rider is learning switch, it has been my experience that they load their new rear foot really badly out of habbit. I think this "shift your weight toward the front foot" thing works becaue in trying to that, they will actually be centered thinking they are loading the front foot.


Yup, I've used that exact same thing in lessons a lot. It really does center out people who are getting their fear lean on. I'm just very carefull how I word it. I know some other instructors who just don't care and flat out tell people to load the front foot.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

so what about a hyper progressive side cut? i just started learning switch and after about a day can ride blues and blacks almost as well as regular. just wondering what my hyper progressive sidecut entails


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

use your feet stay neutral and get your CM over the working edge with your hips and knees. Use the ankle joint to make fine torsional adjustments Just like you would riding forward. Learn to make nice completed turns riding switch.

Learn to use your feet to initiate. everywhere you ride.


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

i ride 15/15 duck stance. i have same amount of board on both side. i say this because i think its easier to learn. whatever you ride normal have your stance the same when riding switch. 

pop a 180 and start riding. then pop out. repeat and repeat. i swear it works.


----------

